# Solved: black screen after log in on Acer aspire laptop running windows 8



## bcaldoc (Feb 3, 2015)

A
Laptop boots up, I log in and then screen goes blank. Same thing with every reboot. The last thing I did was run a virus scan with avast. Acer laptop aspire V5-171 running Windows 8. Please help, thanks


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 4, 2015)

What do you mean by black screen? Do you mean that you are unable to see any icons on graphical interfaces on your desktop? Can you open task manager by pressing ctrl+shift+esc keys at the same time?

If task manager appears click "more details" and then select the "details" tab. Make sure this tab is organized by name. Scroll through the list until you get to the E section. Do you see "explorer.exe"?

If you do, please end this process. And then click on "file" at the top left and select "new task". In the "new task" window please type "explorer.exe" without quotes.


If you did not see an explorer.exe, click on "file" at the top left and select "new task". In the "new task" window please type "explorer.exe" without quotes.

Let me know if this help at all. If it does not can you please reply to this topic with greater detail of the issue you are getting.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

bcaldoc said:


> A
> Laptop boots up, I log in and then screen goes blank. Same thing with every reboot. The last thing I did was run a virus scan with avast. Acer laptop aspire V5-171 running Windows 8. Please help, thanks


Bcaldoc, welcome to TSG Forums... 

I have seen a similar sequence of events on PC's running W8.1. I have not seen this on a Laptop. In the case of the PC's the solution was to either rapidly move the mouse back and forth or to put the Monitor into Standby for a few seconds and then bring it out of Standby.

In the above examples it seems as though W8.1 just seems to miss an instruction somewhere in the Start-up. It does not happen every time but probably around 1 in 5 starts.

T.


----------



## bcaldoc (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you, it worked! Any ideas how to avoid this in the future?


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 4, 2015)

bcaldoc said:


> Thank you thank you thank you, it worked! Any ideas how to avoid this in the future?


Was explorer.exe missing? Or did you end the process and restart it?

I doubt that simply restart the process will fix the issue in the future because it is only a temporary solution.


----------



## bcaldoc (Feb 3, 2015)

I restarted it. Is there something I should do now to prevent this in the future?


----------



## dontaz2003 (Feb 5, 2015)

how do you fix it so it is not tempory I did this to my hp and it worked but still when restarted it does it again.


----------

